# Will revert repository from Latest to Quarterly cause any problem?



## freezr (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi Folks,

Here is the thing Lagrange has a bug that prevents menu to show the items list, other people using Lagrange do not have this issue, the difference among us is I am using the latest branch and they are using the default quarterly branch.

I can create a boot environment before to revert the repository however I am not sure it will be enough.

Anyway I would like to test if this depends because the repo or because any particular setup I made, henee I have to revert the repository.

*Will this operation cause any system problem?*

Thanks in advance,

tgl


----------



## covacat (Feb 4, 2022)

no

Rumour spreadin' 'round
In that Texas town
About that bug inside Lagrange
And you know what I'm talkin' about





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zKVnpUIJPY_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 5, 2022)

tgl said:


> I can create a boot environment before to revert the repository however I am not sure it will be enough.



Maybe also take a snapshot of things such as your home directory. 

After booting the new environment then preferring the inferior set of packages: `pkg upgrade --force`. 

Depending on your use case: the slim possibility of an inferior application finding trouble with application data from a superior version.


----------



## freezr (Feb 6, 2022)

Thank you guys! You are so awesome!


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 6, 2022)

You shouldn't need to reboot, as packages aren't core OS/kernel side of things but you will need to restart some daemons / services, `checkrestart` is a good script for this.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> checkrestart



Thanks, is that sysutils/checkrestart?

checkrestart(1)

I normally: 

leave my desktop environment
`shutdown now`
`exit` back into multi-user mode.


----------



## tux2bsd (Feb 6, 2022)

Yep, that's the one.  Yeah, you'd drop out of a desktop environtment or if it was headless you can skip that step.


----------



## freezr (Feb 6, 2022)

FreeBSD is full of cool utilities!!!


----------

